# The Milkman Churrios Clone WANTED



## Mahir

Hi Vape Fams! Hope you are well. I'm looking for a Milkman Churrios clone recipe. If anyone has it or anything similar please share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

This seems to be the most popular recipe (rated the highest on e-liquid-recipes.com, although out of only 2 reviews for this recipe, and also available on sites such as www.lediypourlesnuls.com): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/562133/Churrios - The Milkman (Clone)

A more complex recipe can be found here: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3uv7v4/churrios_my_take_on_it_90_accurate/

I've never had the original or mixed up the clones, so I can't say whether they are close to the original or good at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

The Reddit clone looks interesting. I haven't tried the original but I don't often use Cinnamon Danish Swirl and there wasn't really anything in the first round of the Beginner Blending comp that pushed my buttons. I don't have Cap Graham Cracker but I'm sure TFA GC Clear will sub. I might give this a whirl although I suspect the comment that it needs to be scaled back a bit may apply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

RichJB said:


> The Reddit clone looks interesting. I haven't tried the original but I don't often use Cinnamon Danish Swirl and there wasn't really anything in the first round of the Beginner Blending comp that pushed my buttons. I don't have Cap Graham Cracker but I'm sure TFA GC Clear will sub. I might give this a whirl although I suspect the comment that it needs to be scaled back a bit may apply.


@RichJB - I don't know if you've tried this recipe yet, but if you're looking for more applications for Cinnamon Danish Swirl - it is absolutely killer and one of the best uses of both that concentrate and of FA Fuji Apple IMHO: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

That looks ace, thanks @Lingogrey. I have all of those concentrates too except for Flv Rich Cinnamon. But I will get that, it seems nobody is using any other cinnamon since that came out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

RichJB said:


> That looks ace, thanks @Lingogrey. I have all of those concentrates too except for Flv Rich Cinnamon. But I will get that, it seems nobody is using any other cinnamon since that came out.


The FLV Rich Cinnamon is excellent. However, I actually prefer the recipe without it. Even at 0.33 % it's very strong and I find that it takes away from the juiciness of the apple. It's probably not supposed to be all that juicy, as it is a fritter - but I found the slightly juicier version delicious. Returnity mentions in the notes that if you don't have the FLV Rich Cin you could up the Cap Cin Danish by 1 - 2 % (or sub with FA Cinnamon Ceylon), but I prefer the recipe as is, just omitting the Rich Cinnamon. It is excellent (drier and a more in your face Cinnamon) when made exactly as prescribed though, as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I have FA Ceylon so I could probably use that. But I'm not that crazy about it so I'll probably try it without the cinnamon as you suggest. Just the CDS ought to be enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

